# Twice Smoked Pulled Pork



## bud lite (Aug 23, 2009)

Pork Butt Roast      4.4 Lbs.
12 hrs prior, mustard and GrillMates Pork Rub & a pinch of Slap Ya Mama  [ Go easy.  It's HOT. ]
 Back in fridge.
Saved some of the drippings in a water pan for use in re-heating PP later.
Smoked with hickory for total of 12.5 hours.  Very slow going the last 4 hrs.
Sprayed it every hour with a 3 to 1 mix of apple juice and Captain Morgan’s Original spiced rum.

At 165F wraped it in Heavy Duty aluminum foil. 
Put some of the spray in the foil to help braise the meat. 
Put in a pan in the oven set at 250F.
Continued to cook in oven until the internal meat temps got to 200F  ( 2.5 hours. )

Attachment 22354

Removed foiled meat from oven, wraped it (still foiled) in a couple old bath towels and 
put it in insulated cooler to rest for an hour before we pulled it.

Attachment 22355

From "Backyard BBQ" by  Richard McPeake
*Twice Smoked Pulled Pork*
"I have won numerous ribbons and awards for my twice smoked pulled pork. You can't go wrong with this winner!"
"Remove from smoker, allow the meat to cool (in the foil), once cooled, hand pull.  Allow meat to stay in large pulled chunks.  Place the pan back into smoker about 1 hour before service to increase the smoke flavor.  Just before the service toss the meat well."

Attachment 22356

Finished.  Comment from guests:
"We feasted on the pulled pork last night.  It is unbelievably tender."


----------



## irishteabear (Aug 23, 2009)

Looks good.  What did you think of it?


----------



## the dude abides (Aug 23, 2009)

Well done.


----------



## mballi3011 (Aug 23, 2009)

Looks like a great job to me there bud lite


----------



## billbo (Aug 23, 2009)

Looks good! Twice smoked, nice.


----------



## bud lite (Aug 23, 2009)

I was pleased with it.  Will do it again. 
Looking for others to try the Twice Smoked.


----------



## beer-b-q (Aug 28, 2009)

Looks Good Bud Lite...


----------



## richoso1 (Aug 28, 2009)

Sounds like a winner to me.


----------



## melleram (Aug 28, 2009)

I like pulling the butts when cold, (I mean fridge overnight cold) you can pick out alot of fat that way. 

I smoke butts the day before a party to make it easier on myself, pull them in the morning while cold, then put in disposable alumminum pans with sauce and warm up in the smoker next to a couple fatties, or ribs somthing that dosnt take forever. I guess that would be twice smoked

Also doing it this way ensures that we can eat at a set time...those women always want a "time when it will be ready".


----------



## yodelhawk (Aug 28, 2009)

Very well done. Man am I ready for a PP Samitch!


----------



## scarbelly (Aug 29, 2009)

Did you use a sauce with this? It looks killer


----------



## heliboydoesbbq (Aug 29, 2009)

Good work That takes planning!!! 

I BET it was delishious!!

YUMMO


----------

